# Accessories for the Bosch 4100 Table Saw



## ict815 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello Everyone,
I just brought home a Bosch 4100 Table Saw. I plan on doing some simple projects and was interested in anyone's advice on good blades, dadoes, etc. that work well with this saw. I'd like to try to build some garage cabinets to start.
Thanks!
R.A. in Wichita, KS


----------



## mstenner (Oct 6, 2009)

R.A.,

Congrats on the new saw. I think you'll like it. I've had mine for a couple of years at this point and am still quite pleased. Any thin-kerf blade will work fine with the saw. I have a Forrest WWII and a ridgid combo blade (for when the WWII is getting sharpened, although it performs quite well itself). I recommend a blade-stiffener - forrest sells a good one. If you get one that only goes on one side, then it won't screw up a zero-clearance insert. That is, you'll need to take the stiffener out for really deep cuts and it's nice if the blade doesn't move when you do that. Also, any dado stack will work fine, but you have to read the instructions about how to install it (the washers get rearranged).

Purchased:


Bosch side and outfeed supports: I recommend them, especially the outfeed. Side is handy but probably less critical
Bosch dust bag: useless (IMHO)
upgraded miter gauge

Made:


crosscut sled (extends crosscut capacity dramatically over a miter gauge… highly recommended)
zero-clearance insert (I gather peachtree sells one that fits, but I made my own)
folding outfeed table 
dial-indicator micro-adjust


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Rolf - Michael's got a good list of accessories going. I'd add push sticks/pads (Grr-Ripper), and feather boards. Get the blade, riving knife, and fence aligned as closely as you can, get the throat insert level, and pick a good blade or three. The odds are good you won't need a blade stiffener, so I'd suggest against getting one unless the need becomes obvious.

My favorite bang for the buck in a dado set is the Delta/Dewalt 7670 for ~ $100. My favorite dado in terms of absolute bets performance is the Infinity Dadonator (6" is ~ $150, 8" is ~ $180). Not sure what size the Bosch can handle.

Tips for picking saw blades

p.s. Deke raises a good point about stationary saws vs portable….the main benefit of a portable is size and portability. If a full size saw will fit in the space, stationary saws sure do have the lion's share of performance and safety advantages.


----------



## bhog (Jan 13, 2011)

I agree that for a lil more coin you could've bought a decent hybrid,something I probably should've done,but the 4100 is a decent saw IMO.
I have a freud 8" stack and run it on the 4100 often,it will take 3/4 and then some.If you buy the bosch dado insert/throat plate it will come with the arbor spacer and nut ,keeps the stack closer to centered on the arbor.The side and out feed supports are worth the money.
I plan to buy a rosseau(sp)table for the lil beast because at this point its money ahead (lol).I have found that with the fence,which isnt the best,you have to find the sweet spot between too tight/not enouph on the catch end of the fence(away from you).And once you do it will lock down square.

enjoy it man.


----------



## ict815 (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you very much for the direction. I'll follow up on those accessories. I ran into a compromise situation with space in the garage….negociated the portable with the wife LOL! Hopefully I'll graduate to the big cabinet saw some day. Thanks again!
Rolf


----------



## Brian1969 (Sep 30, 2014)

I purchased this same saw a few weeks ago. While I can attach a featherboard into the miter track with no problem, I'm finding it next to impossible to find any that I can attach to the fence. Any suggestions? If worse comes to worse, I can rig something up to go over the fence and then attach them to that, but I'd like to avoid having to mess with that if at all possible (I did order some grr-rippers, btw).


----------



## RT31 (Nov 11, 2013)

I have the smaller Bosch GTS 1031 but.

Zero clearance and dado blade inserts.

A 20 gallon trash can like this one http://www.homedepot.com/p/Rubbermaid-20-gal-Black-Roughneck-Trash-Can-FG289200BLA/100656639

A plastic elbow. (IDK what size for that saw.)

The elbow goes on the dust collection port and points down into the garbage can. Works great.


----------

